# xml sinnvoll?



## gondor (17. Mrz 2005)

hallo!

wie manche vllt. schon wissen, bin ich mom. mit einer mess-db beschäftigt. dort sind 
zu unterschiedlichen messungen temperatur- sowie feuchtigkeitswerte gespeichert.
dieses kann ich aus meiner db auslesen und in eine txt-datei folgend abspeichern.

wert_sensor_1  wert sensor_2  wert_sensor_3 ...
wert_sensor_1  wert sensor_2  wert_sensor_3 ...
wert_sensor_1  wert sensor_2  wert_sensor_3 ...
wert_sensor_1  wert sensor_2  wert_sensor_3 ...
wert_sensor_1  wert sensor_2  wert_sensor_3 ...

wäre es evtl. sinnvoll, hier auch xml einzusetzen? wozu könnte man dieses xml-file
nutzen und wie sollte die struktur aussehen? mir fällt leider mom. nicht viel ein, 
wozu man dieses xml-file nutzen könnte... aber vllt. habt ihr eine ahnung? 

wäre für antworten dankbar,

gondor(..)


----------



## Dukel (18. Mrz 2005)

Evtl. eine xml fähige Datenbank verwenden. Wenn man dann schon Xml haben will.


----------



## foobar (18. Mrz 2005)

XML kannst du leicht nach html oder Pdf transformieren oder es in eine Office-Suite importieren. Wenn du an solchen Features interesiert bist, ist XML die richtige Wahl.


----------



## gondor (18. Mrz 2005)

naja, wäre vllt. eine sache um reports zu erstellen, oder? außerdem könnte man dann sich die ergebnisse über das web anschauen(?). wie müsste das xml aussehen bzw. strukturiert sein?


----------



## Bleiglanz (18. Mrz 2005)

@gondor

vergiss es, deine Daten haben keinerlei "Struktur" wenn man mal vom trivialen Aufbau Zeilen + Spalten absieht, das Zeug ist in einer CSV besser aufgehoben

könntest ja auch

```
<messdaten>
<messwert zeit="...">
   <sensor nr="1" wert="234234"/>
   <sensor nr="2" wert="230420"/>
   ...
</messwert>
<messwert>
...

</messdaten>
```
ist overkill, wenn du nichts weiter damit machen willst

+ für menschen leichter lesbar
+ viele M$Office Produkte können so einfachen Zeugs importieren
+ selbstbeschreibend

- grössere files (bei dir vielleicht relevant)
- langsamere verarbeitung

Wenn du aus deinen Messwerten aber irgendwas machen willst (z.B. HTML, PDF, ...) dann ist der Umweg über XML sicher eine Alternative


----------

